# 2008 National Young bird Show dates?



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I heard that the dates have changed for the National Young Bird Show from Oct 24 & 25th to the 17th & 18th. I want to reserve rooms for the show and need to know the definite dates. Does anyone here know the definite dates of the show?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the "official" website (http://www.nationalyoungbirdshow.com/index.html) is still showing Oct. 24/25, but I did see on a Los Angeles Pigeon Club board that the dates had been changed: 

_Latest news on the new NPA forum site is the Louisville Young Bird Show has be moved to the 18th. of Oct. Reason a rabbit show needed more room plus the home show has the new buliding. 
One forum member said they called the Executive Inn and their reservations were automatically switched to the 18th due to them making the reservation under the Louisville YB Show discount rate.
Best if you made reservations to call the hotel now. Also posted to the forum was that specialty clubs are being contacted by the Louisville Pigeon Club about the date change_. 

Probably best to check this out yourself to be sure.

Terry


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks Terry,

The Executive Inn sent me a letter confirming that the date was changed to the 17th and 18th and they automatically changed my reservation date.
I believe that this is the same weekend as 'The World's Largest Flea Market' and I always enjoy going to that also.
Will you be going Terry?

Jeff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sirpigeon said:


> Will you be going Terry?
> 
> Jeff


No, but I sure would like to! Please take lots of pictures for us!

Terry


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*NYBS Louisville*

There have been postings today on several discussion groups sharing an email from the NYBS show secretary that the date has been moved to October 18, 2008.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------

